

Finding Literate Programmers - tghw
http://blog.bitquabit.com/2011/04/14/finding-literate-programmers/

======
lhnz
He's talking about programming language library fluency instead of literate
programming [1]. By the end he's talking about wanting his interviewees to
code in the programming language they are most familiar with in order that he
can be 'blown away'.

And I agree with that to an extent. But if you honestly use C for everything
then ...you probably want somebody 'literate' in that language. Hire based on
their general supposed intelligence and based on their fluency with the
languages they will be using.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literate_programming>

------
eru
They are re-using the term literate programming / programmer in a non-standard
way. Confusing.

